# Lake County ILLINOIS GO NOW



## fish247365 (May 9, 2014)

They're coming out of the dirt, found 18 small yellows and grays and could not help but to pick them now. I was on my way to my favorite spot to see if anything was up and only found 1 yellow there... The 18 I found today were in a totally new spot, while walking I looked down and there she was... Got down on 1 knee and kept looking and they just kept appering one after another. Seen a few others I left alone for Sunday/Monday after more rain and heat it will be prime time Sunday-Friday in Lake County IL. Good luck! 
Remember- Find one first, get down on 1 knee and keep looking, move 5 feet and get down again. Dont walk through the woods; more so lumber slowly getting down in the crouched position and look for a minute move again.
You want to look near dead trees with green moss and super black rich soil; if you go out tomorrow or Sunday you should find'em, the ground cover is not too heavy yet and the rain/heat really helped last couple days.. [/code]


----------



## astral-morel (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, time to go look for some. :]


----------

